# Slave Training



## WhiteCharlie (Jul 19, 2010)

How do I twain my swaves? Mama and papa swaves are always fighting because papa swave doesn't let me eat the poo. Mama swave says it normal and hellfie and he should weave me alone, but he won't bewieve her. What should I do? I don't want dem to fight anymore!


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 19, 2010)

dis normal wiv hoomins. tell them dat you is eating cecals - dis important bunny thing. try doing something cute den they is not noticing anything else:biggrin:
love roxy


----------



## WhiteCharlie (Jul 21, 2010)

i jus hidin the poo now, an eatin it when papa swave not see me. mama swave tink dis is funnie. :biggrin2:
what else can i do? how do everwi one else twain da hoomins?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey it's Buttercup here. You gotta give dem lots and lots of KISSES especially your Papa, but don't kiss him right after you have eaten your cecal poo poo.

Do lots of Binkys too they will love them and think you are really cute, which Imust say you are really cute.

Hugs

Buttercup


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 23, 2011)

yep, Roxy is wight ^^ tewl your hoomans dat you'll get very sick if you don't eat your cecals. 

~Charlie


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 23, 2011)

Some of ours do and some don't. No big deal.


----------

